# Pinnacle Life Insurance



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi!

I dont know if this question has been asked before but I am currently in Auckland with a work to residence visa. Recently I applied for a life insurance but denied due to the fact that I am not a permanent resident and coverage was too big.

And now I found this life insurance company called Pinnacle, who provides life insurance to people with work visa of two or more years. 

Does this pinnacle company really exist? My application process was quick and too easy and they even said I can purchase it right now without any other documents like health certificate.

Thanks!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mutsugo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I dont know if this question has been asked before but I am currently in Auckland with a work to residence visa. Recently I applied for a life insurance but denied due to the fact that I am not a permanent resident and coverage was too big.
> 
> ...


Hi there
Pinnacle advertise on the radio all the time - so I suppose they must exist! I would hope that the radio stations would perform some kind of check to make sure it was a valid company, and I have heard no complaints about anyone being taken for a ride.
They make a big thing about the application being totally on-line and easy - looks like it is!


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Just purchased life insurance and am new to the country. Many banks and AA offer policies and I would shop around as the rates vary. From what I understand you may purchase a policy up to a certain amount with ease as long as you are not a smoker and have relatively good health.


----------

